# Decorations for bath bombs ~ ideas ?



## NOLAGal (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the dried flowers or other things that will leave your tube a mess. I'm trying to thing of items that I can use on the outside of the bomb to make it look pretty but that will either dissolve or leave very little clean up. 

Maybe a small rose made out of soap?  Colored sea salts, etc... Or even making stuff out of molds using citric acid and baking soda (like for the embeds but something decorative for the outside?)  I have mica to give them a shine and some bio degradable glitter ( I can handle just a touch but not a tub full of it!)

Any ideas willing to share? Thanks!


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 12, 2017)

I've seen folks paint flowers, etc. on their bath bombs.


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 12, 2017)

Anything! Let your creative juices flow. I like to use mini cookie cutters. Salts, heck may even try pop rocks of I can find them locally.  If you use a bath bomb press it made be difficult to press out decorated embeds because they will break.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ this. From what I've seen, you're going to be selling your bath bombs at some point, so they need to be YOUR bath bombs. What do YOU want to decorate them with?


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 13, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ^^^ this. From what I've seen, you're going to be selling your bath bombs at some point, so they need to be YOUR bath bombs. What do YOU want to decorate them with?



Is just went to the local Hobby Lobby and picked up a few neat things to try!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 13, 2017)

What about using crumble and dust from bath bombs that fell apart as embeds and to decorate the outside of new bombs?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 13, 2017)

Forgot! What about marzipan, icing  and gumpaste flowers? I'd look in the cake decorating section of the craft store.

Also, maybe check eBay for pre-made soap flowers and shapes.

Or make them yourself.  Make melt and pour embeds for something quick and easy? (That's conjecture, mind you.  Just brain storming)


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2017)

You can also use pop rocks or candy hearts.  Some people frost cupcake bath bombs with whipped icing.

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...es/bath-bomb-cupcakes-day-two-the-frosting-2/


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 14, 2017)

I saw a video of someone decorating their bath bomb using a squeeze bottle and putting a dye colored liquid on it to make designs etc. I know I can't dilute my dye with water as it would react with the citric acid, any suggestions on what I can mix my dyes with so I can "paint" or put drops of color around the outside of the bath bomb ?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 14, 2017)

NOLAGal said:


> I saw a video of someone decorating their bath bomb using a squeeze bottle and putting a dye colored liquid on it to make designs etc. I know I can't dilute my dye with water as it would react with the citric acid, any suggestions on what I can mix my dyes with so I can "paint" or put drops of color around the outside of the bath bomb ?



If they are using mica you can use whatever oil you use in your bath bombs.  But you have to be careful not to use too much...


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 14, 2017)

I use lake dyes. 91% alcohol.  Some use 100 proof Ever clear.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 14, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> I use lake dyes. 91% alcohol.  Some use 100 proof Ever clear.



Everclear, so liquor out the bottle just the really strong stuff!?

I haven't tried witch hazel yet but have some arriving in a couple days.
Would that work? Take some witch hazel and mix the dye with it and then I can use a dropper to decorate the outside of my bath bomb.

I use powder dye from https://nurturesoap.com/collections/batch-certified-bath-bomb-dyes


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 14, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> If they are using mica you can use whatever oil you use in your bath bombs.  But you have to be careful not to use too much...



I have some mica, so mixed that with coconut oil? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Luviesmom (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes..strong stuff or get 91% from Walmart.


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll note that I've had mixed results with whitch hazel. It has a water base and can set off your mix if you don't use it sparingly.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm going to try mixing the mica with coconut oil and see how that works. If no good then I will make a trip to the liquor store


----------

